# Marine Corps Osprey goes down near Australia.  23 of 26 rescued.



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2017)

A massive search is underway after a Marine Corps aircraft crashed off the coast of Australia on Saturday.

US Marine aircraft crashes off Australia, search and rescue effort underway

I thought this was an interesting tag-along to add at the end of the article. 70%?  I'd like to believe that not possible but.....

_About 70% of the Marine Corps fighter jets can't fly due to a shortage of spare parts, and reduced flights hours after years of budget cuts, officials say_.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2017)

Damn. 

Was trying to land on an aircraft carrier.  

Three US military personnel missing after Queensland crash | Daily Mail Online

The U.S. military has launched a search and rescue mission after a helicopter reportedly crashed into the sea off the Queensland coast.

Three servicemen were missing, believed dead, while 23 others have been accounted for, The Herald Sun reported.

The MV-22 Helicopter was taking part in the Australian-U.S. Talisman Sabre joint exercise before it reportedly plunged into the sea off the coast of Shoalwater Bay, near Rockhampton in central North Queensland, on Saturday afternoon.

The publication reports the helicopter was attempting to land on the U.S.S Ronald Reagan when the incident occurred.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 5, 2017)

Really sad news coming on the tail of another aircraft tragedy. I hope they can recover the other three Marines.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## RackMaster (Aug 5, 2017)

RIP Marines.

@Ooh-Rah I believe the parts problem.  I know we are having the same issues with our CF-18's; we're salvaging parts from other airframes.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank God most were rescued.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 5, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> RIP Marines.
> 
> @Ooh-Rah I believe the parts problem.  I know we are having the same issues with our CF-18's; we're salvaging parts from other airframes.



The Marine Corps has previously (within the last year or two) rat fucked planes in museums for parts.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 5, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> The Marine Corps has previously (within the last year or two) rat fucked planes in museums for parts.



Hopefully they're not ratfucking for V22 parts.  Those should still be in good supply. If they're ratfucking museums for the 53s, AV8s, F18s, AH1s etc... those are all the airframes they've been upgrading for years.

The MV22 in question was from VMM-265, _The Dragons_, out of Oki.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 5, 2017)

Everyone has maintenance issues.

Can't run a war with a peacetime budget.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 6, 2017)

The search has become a recovery.  Three Marines lost.

Rest easy brothers.  Semper Fi.

Search called off for 3 US Marines who crashed off Australia

U.S. military officials called off a search and rescue operation on Sunday for three U.S. Marines who were missing after their Osprey aircraft crashed into the sea off the east coast of Australia while trying to land.

The U.S. Navy and Marine Corps suspended the rescue operation and launched a recovery effort instead, the Marine base Camp Butler in Japan said in a statement, essentially confirming the military does not expect to find the missing Marines alive.

The Marines’ next of kin had been notified, and Australia’s defense force was assisting the Americans with the recovery effort, the statement said.


----------



## Dame (Aug 6, 2017)

Rest in peace.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 6, 2017)

Maine Marine among three killed in helicopter crash off Australia - Portland Press Herald

Ben was a corporal in my company when I was a First.  This sucks, he was a great young man and Marine.  

RAH VA MIL!


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 6, 2017)

Rest in Peace Marines.....


----------



## Gunz (Aug 6, 2017)

Sad, sad news. RIP Marines and thoughts out to the families. Training accidents are inevitable but such a fucking waste.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 13, 2017)

Remembering Ben: Wide circle of loved ones reimagines life without Maine Marine killed in crash - Portland Press Herald


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Marines.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 29, 2017)

Taps For 1LT Ben Cross '13 was played at VMI on 27 AUG 18.  The first night in barracks for the entire Corps of Cadets for the AY 17/18.  This was played a few times while I was there, always difficult to hear because of how connected we are: 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1578335855539306


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 15, 2017)

Yesterday, 1LT Ben Cross, VMI '13 returned home: 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155038051089211


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 1, 2018)

- *Follow Up -*

Marine Corps Osprey Squadron Commander in Pacific Fired

The commanding officer of an Okinawa-based MV-22 Osprey squadron has been relieved of command due to loss of trust in his ability to command, the Marine Corps said this week.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 1, 2018)

Pretty long lead time (6 months?) between the incident and him getting canned over it.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 1, 2018)

"Loss of trust in his ability to command." That sounds like a career burner to me.


----------

